# Dinner in Dublin



## ckc123 (4 Oct 2006)

We are heading up to the big smoke for the weekend and are looking for recommendations for central restaurants, relaxed atmosphere and excellent food!! I looked at some previous threads, but there was nothing recent - any suggestions?!
Thank you


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2006)

Was in the _Winding Stair, Ormond Quay _(near the _Ha'penny Bridge_) at the weekend and thoroughly enjoyed it in case that's of any use?


----------



## GL01 (4 Oct 2006)

what kind of price range are you looking at? Is it a romantic evening or a dinner with friends?


----------



## Beam me up (4 Oct 2006)

Trocadero on Andrew's Steet serves great food, great atmosphere and has an early bird menu as well which is great value. You would definitely need to book in advance


----------



## roxy (4 Oct 2006)

Was in Town Bar and Grill on Kildare St at the weekend. I went for a corporate dinner, but there was couples and groups there too. Pricey, but food was fab.


----------



## GL01 (4 Oct 2006)

For a romantic meal Dax on Pembroke Street is great, expensive but worth it.

Odessa on Dame Lane is one of my favourites - have been there loads of times and it never disappoints.

The Bistro on Castle Market has a good atmosphere and great food, particularly the specials every evening.

The Unicorn and Bang on the top of Merrion Row are very popular too.

And for something more cheap and cheerful Havana on George's Street is great - they will let you sit and drink beer and order tapas for hours without trying to reclaim your table!


----------



## Kramer (5 Oct 2006)

Beam me up said:


> Trocadero on Andrew's Steet serves great food, great atmosphere and has an early bird menu as well which is great value. You would definitely need to book in advance


Have to agree with this, I had a recommendation for this place recently from a website not too far away....and it was top class.


----------



## Sunny (5 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Was in the _Winding Stair, Ormond Quay _(near the _Ha'penny Bridge_) at the weekend and thoroughly enjoyed it in case that's of any use?


 

Damn. I was hoping this place would remain one of Dublins hidden gems  Top quality at good prices


----------



## Humpback (5 Oct 2006)

Sunny said:


> Damn. I was hoping this place would remain one of Dublins hidden gems  Top quality at good prices


 
Been reviewed in a few of the national papers in the last couple of weeks, so I think you're out of luck there.


----------



## CrazyOne (5 Oct 2006)

Darwins in Aungier Street is superb and not too pricey.
Jacobs Ladder on Nassau St for a special night out
For excellent food at brilliant prices - Yamamori  on Georges St


----------



## Humpback (5 Oct 2006)

bonkers said:


> For excellent food at brilliant prices - Yamamori on Georges St


 
I wouldn't have said that Yamamori has brilliant prices. In my opinion, it's expensive. Very good food, and probably worth it, but it's still expensive.


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Oct 2006)

Been to all below and would go back again:

Elephant and Castle (Temple Bar)-Mixed
Luigi Malones (Temple Bar)-Mixed
Mexico to Rome (Temple Bar)-Mexican and Italian
Little Ceasers (Temple Bar)-Mixed
Il Vignardo (Store St.)-Italian
Papaya (Ely Place)-Thai
Chai Yo (Baggot St.)-Chinese/Thai
The Chameleon (Temple Bar)-Indonesian (need to book)

All would be 'relaxed' IMHO.


----------



## danaforever (5 Oct 2006)

Peploes on St. Stephens Green is fantastic and you can go for drinks afterwards or before to The Fitzwilliam Hotel and they serve wonderful cocktails.  Another fab place to eat in town is Chapter One, very pricey but if it is a special night you will love it!!

Have a good night!


----------



## ckc123 (5 Oct 2006)

Thank you for all of the great suggestions!! Looking forward to a couple lovely dinners.


----------



## roxy (5 Oct 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> Elephant and Castle (Temple Bar)-Mixed


 
Mmmm, E & C Chicken Wings, yummy...


----------



## Cahir (5 Oct 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> Luigi Malones (Temple Bar)-Mixed



Would disagree with this one.  Average food, high prices, rotten service.


----------



## Kiddo (5 Oct 2006)

Montys of Katmandu in temple bar. Yum Nepalese food and quite reasonable too.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Winnie (6 Oct 2006)

Relaxed atmosphere ................. Cafe bar deli, 101 Talbot Street,


----------



## ckc123 (9 Oct 2006)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions. We had a lovely weekend. We ended up going to Yamamori Noodles one night and Cafe Bar Deli the next - really enjoyed the food and relaxed atmosphere in both places.
We had lunch at the deli counter at Fallon and Byrne - delicious!!!
Looking forward to the next weekend in Dublin so we can try out some of the other recommendations.


----------



## Kitten (9 Oct 2006)

Can't believe nobody mentioned Diep La Shaker..................top class, great atmosphere, pricey but worth it.  Next time maybe!


----------



## Christy (12 Nov 2007)

Any update on this list from people?

I am looking somewhere relaxed for about 8-10 blokes.  We are not a stag or anything like that, but we would like somewhere where we can have a good laugh without being told to be quiet.

Thanks

Christy


----------



## Caveat (12 Nov 2007)

Christy

There is (or at least was) a Mexican roughly opposite The George which I loved going to when I lived in Dublin - great food/beer, reasonable prices and would probably suit 8-10 blokes.  It's lively and had a constant loudish background chatter - doubt you'd be told to be quiet anyway.

Hopefully this place still exists


----------



## Leo (12 Nov 2007)

That'll be Acapulco.
Leo


----------



## Caveat (12 Nov 2007)

That's sounds like the one Leo - anyone know if it's still good?


----------



## annR (12 Nov 2007)

I was there once and thought it was ok, unpretentious type place and perfect for groups I think.

I wouldn't recommend Luigi Malones, couldn't stand the place.

I think Da Pino on Parliament Str deserves a mention and can do a group but I don't know how noisy you could be there as there would be plenty of couples too etc.  

For anyone wanting something different but excellent, what about Ho Sen fabulous Vietnamese food in Temple Bar.


----------



## Cahir (13 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> That's sounds like the one Leo - anyone know if it's still good?



It was still good last time I was there about a month ago.  Seems to get very busy in the evening


----------



## Christy (15 Nov 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, it gives me a good few options to be considering.


Christy


----------



## ciara_gmail (15 Nov 2007)

Darwins on Aungier St. is excellent and also Salamanca (tapas etc...) on Andrews St.


----------



## Phibbleberry (26 Nov 2007)

Check out menupages.ie - well worth a good browse....


----------



## olddoll (26 Nov 2007)

Anyone been to Bleu Bistro Moderne on Dawson Street?  Would love to hear what you thought of it.


----------



## crazyhorse (27 Nov 2007)

Hi
I was in Bleu on Dawson St for the first time a couple of weeks ago. Depends on what you are looking for really, I was in a group of 4 girls, food was good quality, decent wine, we had 2 starters, 4 mains, two desserts and 2 Irish coffees and 2 teas for EUR220.  I would definitely return, thought it would be a nice location for a romantic dinner for 2 - it has that intimate feel. They have that two sittings policy on Saturday nights so it's either 7 or 9 pm - one of my pet hates in Dublin.


----------



## my2leftfeet (27 Nov 2007)

unfortunately Salamancas no longer a tapas bar


----------



## bigjoe_dub (27 Nov 2007)

olddoll said:


> Anyone been to Bleu Bistro Moderne on Dawson Street?  Would love to hear what you thought of it.



best chunkey chips ever in here.  sister restaurant to One Pico.


----------



## crazyhorse (27 Nov 2007)

my2leftfeet said:


> unfortunately Salamancas no longer a tapas bar


 
What happened to Salamanca - what sort of food is it serving now? That's a shame if no longer tapas, it was a great spot for that


----------

